# forma migratoria multiple



## xpro6000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello

When I entered Mexico I was given a form called "forma migratoria multiple" and she asked me how long I plan to stay and I told her about 90 days but I told her I might stay more. She wrote 98 days on the bottom left of the paper. Does that mean I can only stay 98 days and not 180 days? Is there anyway I can extend that 180 days while I'm in Mexico?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Visit your nearest INM (Instituto Nacional de la Migracíon) office and ask there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Visit your nearest INM (Instituto Nacional de la Migracíon) office and ask there.


There is a procedure in place for paying a fairly modest fee to extend your FMM to the 180 day limit.


----------

